# Wart like bumps on the back of my maltese



## kjarels (Aug 21, 2007)

I have owned 4 maltese in my life and now my little Gracie has these little wart like bumps on her back. I am pretty sure my oldest one had these as well. She past away last year. What causes these?? She has about 4 of them and they really do feel like pimples or warts.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Dogs can get pimples and warts just like people do. They are usually not a problem unless the dog is fixated on it and causes it to bleed by constantly scratching.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My bichon has wart-like growths. I had the vet take several of them off and biopsy. They report was fine so I don't worry about them anymore.....I would have your vet take a look.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I never had the 'problem' of warts on my pooches but my friend had a poodle that had a lot. At first they were taken off and testes tobe safe but after several were fine.. they stopped the worrying. The little dog lived a long life and toward the end had loads but unless you looked into the coat you'd not know. She was cut a bit 'fuller' than norm to avoid 'aggrevating" them so had to be groomed a bit more often.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

What Susan said... :biggrin: 


We have had several taken off of Max and checked. Apparently it is some sort of ingrown hair at the follicals. It has never bother Max and now doesn't bother me... so have your vet check a couple and I suspect all will be fine.


----------

